#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』徵集優秀連載作品展示！（第七期，報名已結束）

## 雪麒

第六期： http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57791
（若希望繼續展示，請再次回文報名）

是否希望你的作品有更大的展示空間，被更多友獸關注？
現在，『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』提供這樣的機會！
側邊欄即首頁右邊，用於顯示部落格新文章和Facebook專頁的區塊集，
狼之樂園在首頁側邊欄開放這一新區塊，用於優秀連載作品的展示，以鼓勵創作者們創作優秀作品。

*獲得展示機會的連載作品，將可以在2個月的時間內在樂園首頁側邊欄展示作品標題、簡介、連載進度和鏈接，以吸引更多會員關注。*
（如2個月後希望繼續連載展示，請再次參與下一期徵稿）

*== 報名詳情 ==*
*報名期：*2016/4/30 - 2016/5/3 24：00
*名額：*4個，已完結和未完結作品各2個（視情況調整或設立投票期）
*要求：*
必須是樂園會員已在樂園版面上發表的連載作品。如是文學作品，總字數應達到3000字以上；如是漫畫或其他連載圖畫作品，總頁數/圖畫張數應達到10頁以上。

*== 報名方式 ==*
複製以下表單並回覆於本帖：

申請者：
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：
完結狀態：
作品鏈接：
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：

----------


## 白神七夜

申請者：白神七夜 
作品標題：滿月魔法使
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數：零至五章總字數大約15000左右
完結狀態：未完成
作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57871
作品簡介：2010年，正是智能科技普及的時代，但仍然存在被時代拋棄的遺產──魔法。在日本的地方都市靜岡市，有傳言說「在山上的宅邸裏，住著一位魔法使」。可惜宅邸已經燒毀，取而代之的是住著兩位魔術師，一個普通人的屋子。從英國倫敦來到靜岡市的青柿世津子，與學生會副會長白神檜，還有普通人白神直哉相遇了。發生了一連串的事件，最終導致完全沒有共通點的三人在白神邸中開始了共同生活。



那就拜託雪麒囉_(:3/ㄥ)



To弦月：上一期蒼爺也超過了應該沒關係(?

----------


## 弦月

申請者：弦月
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：《尋源》
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：應該破萬了吧（吧（咦
目前到第九章（爪機數不了字數（艸
完結狀態：尚未完結
作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57256
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：
為了被炸毀的餐館，
火爆棕熊傲牙被迫與直率狼人菲爾、大膽女孩巡語共組傭兵團，
任務是，帶回那個任性的下任水神！
然而，在未來的旅途中，將有更多的出乎意料等待著他們！



等會考完準備要來重啟小說了OwO/
麻煩雪麒囉～
是說七夜你字數超過了吧（？

----------


## 雪麒

報名已結束，兩位的作品皆入選，請查收。

因為名額並沒有滿，所以對簡介字數限定也不會那麼嚴格啦，反正空位足夠～

----------

